# Ramadan 2009



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The holy month of Ramadan starts in a little over a month (probably 22nd August subject to moon sighting) and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody.

Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours.

Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 7.00pm. 

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. Traffic is very heavy as people try rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings.

The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 20th September subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.

I hope this helps.

-


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba, that was real helpul, omg.. no live music...wow!!! i honestly didnt know all these things about Ramadan. you are a star Elp!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

As this is my first Ramadan, thanks for the very useful info.
Sounds like a good time to go home for a while.


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Are there any concessions for those of us who are diabetic?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Stephen2500 said:


> Are there any concessions for those of us who are diabetic?


Unless you are muslim (& even then there are dispensations for those with medical issues) you are not expected to fast. You just don't eat or drink in public. 

-


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Unless you are muslim (& even then there are dispensations for those with medical issues) you are not expected to fast. You just don't eat or drink in public.
> 
> -


OK, thanks.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I have experienced Ramadan quite a few times and its really not such a problem, as soon as the sun goes down its like normal almost, still get alcohol in certain bars but without the music but judging by the state of some bands out here its a welcome break! lol

Just plan your day a bit better and be discreet if you need to eat anything, including gum and ****! I played golf last ramadan and there was no issue with drinking water on the course, and also on construction sites most companies provide water and its the choice of the worker if he wants it or not, as long as it is not totally flaunted the 'rules' are very sensible.


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

the majority of our clients are government entities, you can say that during Ramadan almost our phone is not ringing, they are not into the workig mode, and if it happens to meet up with them they will make an excuse "you know its Ramadan we are fastening let's talk about it later on"

anyhow personally i don't prefer to go home during this month, I'm still able to have normal life with some adjustments "as respect for the others"


----------



## Annick (Jun 2, 2009)

Also some restaurants are open during ramadan: those in hotels and some by special permission.


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

Annick said:


> Also some restaurants are open during ramadan: those in hotels and some by special permission.


that's True, i can PM some of those hotels if anyone wants


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Annick said:


> Also some restaurants are open during ramadan: those in hotels and some by special permission.


As mentioned in the initial post.

-


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

My brother is coming over for a few days during Ramadan and he's bringing his 2 year old daughter with him. Are you allowed to give her something to drink if you are in public or not? Would seem very difficult to not give a child a drink if you know it's the only thing that will stop her crying.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hunts said:


> My brother is coming over for a few days during Ramadan and he's bringing his 2 year old daughter with him. Are you allowed to give her something to drink if you are in public or not? Would seem very difficult to not give a child a drink if you know it's the only thing that will stop her crying.


The rules apply to adults, so you can certainly allow a child to eat & drink. Just be subtle about it.

-


----------



## Hunts (Aug 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> The rules apply to adults, so you can certainly allow a child to eat & drink. Just be subtle about it.
> 
> -


Thanks for the advice. At least now I know.


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the info. This will be my first Ramadan and it's nice to know that some places are still open for business. Although my circle of friends have already started planning more house parties.


----------



## robnreb (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all, is drinking water in the gym permitted? am I going to have to lock myself in a toilet cubicle for my post workout protein shake?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

robnreb said:


> Hi all, is drinking water in the gym permitted? am I going to have to lock myself in a toilet cubicle for my *post workout protein shake*?!


Is that what they call it now?

Only kidding, if you're at the gym during the day then yes, it would be advisable....


----------



## robnreb (Mar 1, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Is that what they call it now?
> 
> Only kidding, if you're at the gym during the day then yes, it would be advisable....


Lol; can always squeeze in one more curl in the locker room...


----------



## gregorian (Jun 14, 2009)

I am moslem and fasting not only in Ramadhan. I do not mind to see you drink or eat in front of me during my fasting. It's the matter of believe. I feel sorry if just because I'm fasting, then disturb your lunch time. I do not agree if Ramadhan as an excuse for lazyness. This is my personal view.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gregorian said:


> I am moslem and fasting not only in Ramadhan. I do not mind to see you drink or eat in front of me during my fasting. It's the matter of believe. I feel sorry if just because I'm fasting, then disturb your lunch time. I do not agree if Ramadhan as an excuse for lazyness. This is my personal view.


Hello

Thank you for your generous comment. I had always understood that this is how it ought to be, so the ban on eating/drinking/etc is the UAE is not really right. It would be fair for people to be considerate towards those fasting, but those who do not share your religion are effectively penalised. Also seems very wrong for people to be arrested fo breaking these rules.

Ramadan Kareem 




It is now looking likely that Ramadan will start on Thursday evening, although astronomical charts show the moon won't be visible until Friday night. Wait for the announcement.

-


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

The ban is only on eating and drinking in "public" areas (malls, streets, parks etc). 

There are no restrictions on eating in the privacy of your home or in a quiet corner in your office during work hours.

I doubt this is even enforced. However considering that the majority of the people in country/region are fasting it would only be proper etiquette.





Elphaba said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your generous comment. I had always understood that this is how it ought to be, so the ban on eating/drinking/etc is the UAE is not really right. It would be fair for people to be considerate towards those fasting, but those who do not share your religion are effectively penalised. Also seems very wrong for people to be arrested fo breaking these rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is that what they call it now?
> 
> Only kidding, if you're at the gym during the day then yes, it would be advisable....



Brilliant.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

*eating out during and beaches during Ramadan*



sounds_of_arabia said:


> that's True, i can PM some of those hotels if anyone wants


I have a friend coming over on holiday and I will be working most of the day. It would be useful to know where she can go to get food if she wants something during the day.
Any suggestions?
What about the beaches like Mamzar and Jumeirah? Is it ok for her to go there? Are the beach parks even open???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> I have a friend coming over on holiday and I will be working most of the day. It would be useful to know where she can go to get food if she wants something during the day.
> Any suggestions?
> What about the beaches like Mamzar and Jumeirah? Is it ok for her to go there? Are the beach parks even open???




All the major hotels will be have somewhere open for guests and most malls will have a place or two open as well. Beach parks are open, but you cannot eat or drink in public and that includes there.

-


----------



## Vale1982 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank a lot for information....
Me and my husband moving to Dubai next moth, and here we can found a lots of precious informations of the city and the rest...

Sorry for my bad english.. take care Valentina


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

what day is ramadan ending?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Eid should start around the 20th September.

This will all depend on the moon sighting.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Eid should start around the 20th September.
> 
> This will all depend on the moon sighting.


Or rather if the Saudi's want a long weekend or not.....


----------

